# Family Picture



## mossymo (May 3, 2008)

Well, we have been busy moving (that is why I have not been posting or particiapting in the forums often...) and have been waiting for when I can pack the smokers up to get a pic of them together to share with my SMF friends, here they are !!!






The move should be complete and I hopefully will be smoking (and posting)again by June (it has been awhile...) !!! It is a 5 hour drive to where we are moving and we have hauled many loads (gas prices suck !!!). Our house should be on top of the new basement (next to the buffalo pasture !!!) towards the end of the month and today I found a new job for the area we are moving too.

I am hoping my next smoke to be buffalo brisket; as I have been waiting for a buffalo brisket to smoke yet and have it ready in the freezer !!!


----------



## msmith (May 3, 2008)

Very nice collection I like the little silver looking one bet it cooks some awesome steaks.


----------



## capt dan (May 3, 2008)

nice looking family there Mossy. Hope ya get all your moving done safely!


----------



## white cloud (May 3, 2008)

Wow, nice lookin group, even if they all smoke.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 3, 2008)

Nice collection Mossy!  Glad that things are comin together fer ya!


----------



## allen (May 3, 2008)

Hey MossyMo, sooo many toys, Moving stinks but your on the downhill side, Hope you did'nt have too many problems


----------



## kookie (May 3, 2008)

Hey Mossy..........Nice looking family.............The gas prices do suck and to think your moving to the side of the state were they are higher then your side right now............Hope your move goes good..........


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

That is quite the family!!!  Got options??

I did a buffalo shoulder this past winter while in Montana.  Used a gasser and it turned out alittle dry (couldnt fit my CG in the suitcase). Next time will wrap in bacon.

Excited about the buff brisket and the qview.  Hope all is well with the move and that it is over soon.


----------



## waysideranch (May 3, 2008)

Great looking pic, mossy.  Nice line up.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 3, 2008)

Nice Family, 

I bet they feed you really good food too!!!!  That pic wood make a nice addition to this thread(if its not in there already:-)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14350


----------



## sumosmoke (May 3, 2008)

MossyMo - thank you so much for posting the pic of your arsenal!!! This will definitely be used as proof that you cannot have too many smokers.


----------



## shortrib (May 3, 2008)

Hey Marty,

I know what you mean about gas prices, I made my move a month and 1/2 ago, now I have to go back to Mn. and get my boat and a few things still in my shed, I am not looking forward to paying for all that gas, just for a weekend trip..

I knew you had a few smokers but after seeing your picture, I guess you had more than I imagined, I'll go and take a picture of my smoker project and get it posted here somtime this weekend.

Later, and good luck in getting all moved in. I unfotunatly had to wait on the bank to get their crap together, and just signed Thursday morning. So now I have to stay at mom's for another month and a half.. I am tired of living out of box's and sleeping on mom's couch. I want my own bed back...

Later,
Danny


----------



## mossymo (May 4, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments !!!

msmith
The little silver looking one is a Holland Companion that we picked up to have as a portable for camping, it is a neat little stainless steel grill.

chargrilled
The buffalo brisket I got is a flat, I was hoping to get a packer. I will work on getting that, but I think first I have to smoke the flat for the inlaws (buffalo owners) to tease them into getting me a packer !!!

sumosmoke
Ain't no such thing as too many, still a couple of others I want to try..... a UDS is locked in my head but the wife doesn't agree (yet). Having alot of smokers never made anyone a bad person !!!

Smok'n Steve
I will get on that, I like your pic of the "train" of minitures !!!

shortrib
Look forward to seeing a pic of your smoker project.


----------



## cowgirl (May 4, 2008)

Wondered what you have been up to Mossy...Good luck with the move.
Nice looking family you have there.


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

So do you have a process for choosing which family member as the day's favorite?  Maybe some duck duck goose?


----------



## mossymo (May 5, 2008)

Seboke
Turkeys, venison/buffalo sausage and meat sticks I do in the "Big Guy" because of the amounts we do of that stuff. The MES's I go by the size of the meat and amounts too choose between them and also the time of the year and what other projects I might be doing during the smoke (they are really user friendly for keeping the temp where you want it). The Chargriller I prefer for ribs so far....... The rest we just kinda flip a coin and pick one, but I do like that charcoal taste lately for meals !!!


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

What a system!  I just have the one big guy since graduating from my trashcan starter set.  But everything I smoke has to go through the big guy, I make an effort to fill it to the gills, especially when I'm smokin butts, since I have to maintain the fire that long anyway!


----------



## shortrib (May 5, 2008)

let's see if this works. This is my smoker project.


----------



## mossymo (May 6, 2008)

I like it; ALOT !!! Tell me more......


----------



## shortrib (May 6, 2008)

Marty,
I'll tell you what I know.

It came from one of the 3M kitchens and it is old
Outside dimensions are: 
50" W X 62 " T ( Not counting the legs) X 29" Deep
Inside Dimensions are:
39" W X  54" T X 18" D  
The walls are approx 5" thick and there are two layers of fiberglass in each wall. I am going to change out the insulation to one that doesn't contain formaldehyde

Outside is Stainless Steel and Inside is Alum. The inside of the door is plastic which will have to be replaced.


It looks like it will come apart easy, looks like everything is in sections. I am going to take it apart and rebuild to make the inside bigger, I am losing lots of space with those thick walls 
This will be made into a propane smoker, I picked up a 3 burner camp stove at a sale, and found some cast iron pans at a flea market real cheap.  i
This will be a long project, because I will be working on this when not doing other work, like putting walls in the pole barn to make my own little personal meat processing room, ( I found an old commercial stainless 3 bay sink real cheap last week it is like 8 feet long), or putting the porch up on the new place, or (best work I have going on) putting in a fence to keep some cows and pigs in.


----------



## mossymo (May 3, 2008)

Well, we have been busy moving (that is why I have not been posting or particiapting in the forums often...) and have been waiting for when I can pack the smokers up to get a pic of them together to share with my SMF friends, here they are !!!






The move should be complete and I hopefully will be smoking (and posting)again by June (it has been awhile...) !!! It is a 5 hour drive to where we are moving and we have hauled many loads (gas prices suck !!!). Our house should be on top of the new basement (next to the buffalo pasture !!!) towards the end of the month and today I found a new job for the area we are moving too.

I am hoping my next smoke to be buffalo brisket; as I have been waiting for a buffalo brisket to smoke yet and have it ready in the freezer !!!


----------



## msmith (May 3, 2008)

Very nice collection I like the little silver looking one bet it cooks some awesome steaks.


----------



## capt dan (May 3, 2008)

nice looking family there Mossy. Hope ya get all your moving done safely!


----------



## white cloud (May 3, 2008)

Wow, nice lookin group, even if they all smoke.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 3, 2008)

Nice collection Mossy!  Glad that things are comin together fer ya!


----------



## allen (May 3, 2008)

Hey MossyMo, sooo many toys, Moving stinks but your on the downhill side, Hope you did'nt have too many problems


----------



## kookie (May 3, 2008)

Hey Mossy..........Nice looking family.............The gas prices do suck and to think your moving to the side of the state were they are higher then your side right now............Hope your move goes good..........


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

That is quite the family!!!  Got options??

I did a buffalo shoulder this past winter while in Montana.  Used a gasser and it turned out alittle dry (couldnt fit my CG in the suitcase). Next time will wrap in bacon.

Excited about the buff brisket and the qview.  Hope all is well with the move and that it is over soon.


----------



## waysideranch (May 3, 2008)

Great looking pic, mossy.  Nice line up.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 3, 2008)

Nice Family, 

I bet they feed you really good food too!!!!  That pic wood make a nice addition to this thread(if its not in there already:-)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14350


----------



## sumosmoke (May 3, 2008)

MossyMo - thank you so much for posting the pic of your arsenal!!! This will definitely be used as proof that you cannot have too many smokers.


----------



## shortrib (May 3, 2008)

Hey Marty,

I know what you mean about gas prices, I made my move a month and 1/2 ago, now I have to go back to Mn. and get my boat and a few things still in my shed, I am not looking forward to paying for all that gas, just for a weekend trip..

I knew you had a few smokers but after seeing your picture, I guess you had more than I imagined, I'll go and take a picture of my smoker project and get it posted here somtime this weekend.

Later, and good luck in getting all moved in. I unfotunatly had to wait on the bank to get their crap together, and just signed Thursday morning. So now I have to stay at mom's for another month and a half.. I am tired of living out of box's and sleeping on mom's couch. I want my own bed back...

Later,
Danny


----------



## mossymo (May 4, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments !!!

msmith
The little silver looking one is a Holland Companion that we picked up to have as a portable for camping, it is a neat little stainless steel grill.

chargrilled
The buffalo brisket I got is a flat, I was hoping to get a packer. I will work on getting that, but I think first I have to smoke the flat for the inlaws (buffalo owners) to tease them into getting me a packer !!!

sumosmoke
Ain't no such thing as too many, still a couple of others I want to try..... a UDS is locked in my head but the wife doesn't agree (yet). Having alot of smokers never made anyone a bad person !!!

Smok'n Steve
I will get on that, I like your pic of the "train" of minitures !!!

shortrib
Look forward to seeing a pic of your smoker project.


----------



## cowgirl (May 4, 2008)

Wondered what you have been up to Mossy...Good luck with the move.
Nice looking family you have there.


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

So do you have a process for choosing which family member as the day's favorite?  Maybe some duck duck goose?


----------



## mossymo (May 5, 2008)

Seboke
Turkeys, venison/buffalo sausage and meat sticks I do in the "Big Guy" because of the amounts we do of that stuff. The MES's I go by the size of the meat and amounts too choose between them and also the time of the year and what other projects I might be doing during the smoke (they are really user friendly for keeping the temp where you want it). The Chargriller I prefer for ribs so far....... The rest we just kinda flip a coin and pick one, but I do like that charcoal taste lately for meals !!!


----------



## seboke (May 5, 2008)

What a system!  I just have the one big guy since graduating from my trashcan starter set.  But everything I smoke has to go through the big guy, I make an effort to fill it to the gills, especially when I'm smokin butts, since I have to maintain the fire that long anyway!


----------



## shortrib (May 5, 2008)

let's see if this works. This is my smoker project.


----------



## mossymo (May 6, 2008)

I like it; ALOT !!! Tell me more......


----------



## shortrib (May 6, 2008)

Marty,
I'll tell you what I know.

It came from one of the 3M kitchens and it is old
Outside dimensions are: 
50" W X 62 " T ( Not counting the legs) X 29" Deep
Inside Dimensions are:
39" W X  54" T X 18" D  
The walls are approx 5" thick and there are two layers of fiberglass in each wall. I am going to change out the insulation to one that doesn't contain formaldehyde

Outside is Stainless Steel and Inside is Alum. The inside of the door is plastic which will have to be replaced.


It looks like it will come apart easy, looks like everything is in sections. I am going to take it apart and rebuild to make the inside bigger, I am losing lots of space with those thick walls 
This will be made into a propane smoker, I picked up a 3 burner camp stove at a sale, and found some cast iron pans at a flea market real cheap.  i
This will be a long project, because I will be working on this when not doing other work, like putting walls in the pole barn to make my own little personal meat processing room, ( I found an old commercial stainless 3 bay sink real cheap last week it is like 8 feet long), or putting the porch up on the new place, or (best work I have going on) putting in a fence to keep some cows and pigs in.


----------

